# Mdeion akoya md 96640 splitting for parts



## jamesd1981

Hi folks i have got a medion akoya md 96640 notebook

it has a faulty grpahics chip, so i am splitting it for parts

md 9668 15.4 screen

intel core 2 duo processor t5550 1.83ghz socket 478

320gb western digital sata hard drive

3gb ddr2 ram

wireless card

battery

charger

keyboard

all above parts available will update with specific type of memory when i remove, couldn`t find a detailed spec online

anyone interested in anything send me a p.m.

Will update with photos when dismantled


----------



## Mark4_4

how much for the wireless card?


----------



## jamesd1981

how about £10 mark ?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

how much for the hard drive?

Edit: nevermind didnt see that it was a laptop.


----------



## wolfeking

How much for the HDD shipped to post code 27027?


----------



## jamesd1981

wolfeking said:


> How much for the HDD shipped to post code 27027?



i am not sure wolfeking never shipped that far, i will find out and get back to you


----------



## bkribbs

Just saying, but you need pictures, prices, and all the other stuff.


----------



## wolfeking

jamesd1981 said:


> i am not sure wolfeking never shipped that far, i will find out and get back to you


ok, ill be waiting on that response.


----------

